# Lysaghts Institute



## sheep2405 (Feb 20, 2008)

This building has been derelict for a few years now. It was first made empty by Morgan Vinci Corporation; they got Newport City Council to put a CPO on the building because they were building the southern distributor road through Newport.

Since then the building has remained empty and The Tesco group has bought the building and surrounding land, which also has a Texaco garage a No Frills shop, and a garage.

These are all derelict now. There is a good story about the garage, that when all the other buildings were CPO they couldn’t find the owner of the garage, and then found out that he had died and no living relatives. They opened the garage up to find 11 pristine condition TVR cars in there. Since then they have been sold on.

The actual institute itself was built buy the money that was donated by the worker of the Orb steel works adjacent to the institute. Then the club would be there club and for the remainder of they’re lives they would receive subsidised drink and other.

I will apologise for the quality of my photos, these days they are just a personal reminder for me of the places I been to, its the history and the location that makes me smile.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 20, 2008)

Jesus, my bum gets in everywhere. 

Cheers Paul for putting up all the history to it. 

Absolutely loved this building, it's definitely one i'd love to have to money to do up. and loved the huge ballroom upstairs.  Anyway, enough of me wittering on - again lol. Onto the pics.




































Toilets in the ladies





And the ladies sinks


----------



## smileysal (Feb 20, 2008)

The back of the balcony





And the front





The inside of a very, very old radiator




Looks more like a reel to reel lol.

Down another set of stairs





The remains of the side seats down the side of the former ballroom area





Behind one of the bars





Small lift, presumable to take crates of beer up from the downstairs to the upstairs bar.





More doors lol





I have no idea what this is, but i liked it.





I think this was a small cloakroom area










Think this was the 3rd set of stairs.





Downstairs area





And the last one from me.





Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## CrashOverride (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow some great photos there guys, here are a few of mine....









































it really was a fantastic location and one I could easily find plenty worth returning for


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 20, 2008)

Excellent pics everyone.  And some of mine.









































And more coming up in a mo.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 20, 2008)

And finally on the way out I saw this...a piece of plaster with wallpaper still on it.






Cheers


----------

